# Any Clinton River steel head updates?



## rwing7486 (May 23, 2010)

Hey Guys, now that walleye/pike season is closed looking to start fishing for some steelies (w/ spinning rod). any updates on how the river has been this year so far? and what lures/setup seems to be producing the most results?


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

I have about 1/4 frontage on the river up above 32 mile. The water is going down but has been out of it's banks a lot. Should be dirty but getting better since it has been colder than S---- this week. 

Still hard for me to get into the notion of the mighty Clinton being a steelhead stream. Carp yes, suckers sure but trout stream?????

The Belle river is close. Even I don't fish the Clinton for steel, but I do go to the Belle.


----------



## buckhuntin (Feb 26, 2011)

Shhhh!!! Not many know about the belle...lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes the Belle is a far better Steelhead stream.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Stop cryin everyone knows the bellie


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fonzy (Dec 28, 2011)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishmastaZERO (May 29, 2012)

fonzy said:


> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Lol ...but I'm afraid the cats been out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ptaustinpete (Dec 11, 2008)

GrandPa's septic overflow ran into that river since the 1940's. Sorry, not getting me in that water even if I own part of it.

Aybody remember when they planted Chinook back say 1980. We used to hook salmon in there too. Not getting me to eat that meat. Can't do it.


----------

